# C & C Generals Map and Unit Mods



## sorrento5 (Jun 5, 2003)

I have been playing C & C Generals for awhile and would like to upgrade my game with some of the additional maps and units that are available at some of the affiliated sites. 

I have tried downloading some zipped maps to the data/maps file directory but for some reason it's not working.

Also, there are new units available at some sites but so far I have not seen any instructions on how to get them loaded.

If anyone out there is a C & C Generals gamer and knows how to do this I would appreciate a post .. on how to do these mods 

Thanks in advance !


----------



## buddhafabio (Aug 5, 2002)

i havent been able to get maps to show up but to add mods there are different way to do this, most involve the Command and Conquer Generals Data folder, located generally in:

C:\Documents and Settings\ERIC\My Documents\Command and Conquer Generals Data 
if in doubt most mods come with readme's
and

my faviorite mod site is generalsfiles.com


----------



## sorrento5 (Jun 5, 2003)

buddafabio 

thanks for your response !

i will take a look at that website


----------

